# strange pigeon posture, disease?



## PomboLover (Aug 1, 2015)

My pigeons have this condition:

See photos?

Wondering if it's contagious? I'm starting to experience some similar physical ailments!

What would you label this abnormality as?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Creative. LOL! Am wishing you and your pigeons well. Please just go easy and be kind to yourself and your birds and have a good day!


----------



## colombireali (Mar 16, 2016)

That looks like some sort of spontaneous self-clonation.. I don't think it's dangerous..As far as I know there is no medical drug for it..you just need to reduce the amount of your daily drugs..
hehe just joking around 
that was fun, second picture the up-down leg is the best!


----------

